# Staying awake just in case...



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is nearly midnight, but I am a bit worried about Poppy so am staying awake just in case... She obviously has an uncomfortable stomach, wants to go out and eat grass, doesn't want to settle in bed - one part of me is saying of course it is not bloat, the other part is not willing to go to bed until I am 100% sure! She is not really showing any symptoms, except for mild discomfort, but you know what a worrier I am! And of course I have no indigestion remedies to hand, except for basic bicarbonate of soda. So if anyone is awake to reassure me, please do!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I did not think toys got bloat. I thought it was a standard poodle problem.

A lot of dogs have those symptoms and it is not bloat. I usually give a half of a Pepto Bismal pill. My PWD Dasher had those symptoms and it was not bloat.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I understand your worry over your girl, but I agree with MiniPoo that I think bloat is exceedingly unlikely in a tpoo. It is only 7 PM here so we in the states will all be up for a while.

If you really think that she is nauseous and needs to get something out of her tummy you could try giving her a bit of hydrogen peroxide. I used it once with Lily after she got into a bag of kitchen garbage. Everything came right back up. It works quickly so give it to her in the kitchen or bathroom or outside.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Minipoo - it is much less common in smaller dogs, but can happen. She is uncomfortable, but not pacing or wretching or doing anything to indicate it is anything worse than a slight stomach problem, but I still worry! It is just not like her, and I hate to see her miserable.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor Poppy! I hope she feels better soon - I'll keep an eye out for an update from you (11am here in Aus!)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She hasn't eaten anything for around 7 hours, so I don't think vomitting would help. I think I will take her out and see if diarrhoea has yet set in.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Not saying that it is at all likely, but any size dog can bloat. I actually think that Tangee started to when she was young - I was laying on the sofa, and picked her up with my hand underneath her stomach, and as I lifted her, just as my brain registered "what, why does it feel like she has a baseball in her stomach", I guess caused by the pressure of her weight of her body against my hand, she projectile vomited, and then her stomach was flat and normal again.
She never did bloat again, but she would get a crazy gassy stomach, like you could hear it across the room, and you would feel it if you put your hand on her stomach, which was very painful for her. No medication worked, but after trial and error I found that the fix for her was to force feed her some baby food - it would move the gas along, and within minutes she would feel completely better.
If you think her stomach is empty, I would try force feeding in her.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thinking of you and Poppy, fjm! It's only 6:30 PM here in Chicago, so I will check back later to see if you have been able to update. I hope Poppy feels better soon and you can get some sleep!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That's interesting TP - Poppy's tum has just started gurgling, which I think of as a good sign. She has been out and done a pee and is now curled up on my lap. Her tummy feels softer, too, so perhaps the gas is moving along - I know from my own experience how uncomfortable it can be. With luck we should be in bed by 3am...


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I don't have any advice, but I'm thinking of you and Poppy. Hope everything will be fine.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

fjm said:


> That's interesting TP - Poppy's tum has just started gurgling, which I think of as a good sign. She has been out and done a pee and is now curled up on my lap. Her tummy feels softer, too, so perhaps the gas is moving along - I know from my own experience how uncomfortable it can be. With luck we should be in bed by 3am...



Sounds like I am on the right track then - try to get some food into her!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She's been asleep on my lap now for nearly an hour - I think I may quietly carry her up to bed. I've just felt her tum and it is now soft and relaxed, so looks as if it was just a bit of gas (although I suppose you could say that bloat is "just" a lot of gas!). Thanks for your company and reassurance, folks - I love the way poodles and the internet bring us together across oceans and time zones!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

So sorry for the scary time you just had....glad it is resolving.

I keep GasX (simethicone) on hand as well as Pepsid AC(fomatadine) on hand for human and doggie upsets. You might have a chat with your Vet about these OTC meds.

Hugs to you both....have a good restful rest of your day.

VQ


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope Poppy gets well soon. I have a feeling it's just an upset stomach. I hope you can sleep a bit tonight, if not tomorrow.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear *fjm*: It's about 1:45AM your time as I post. I hope Poppy is more comfortable by now and you're both sleeping peacefully. It does sound like she may have had some gas, perhaps moving around when she went out for a wee helped dissipate it. Just want to reach out to cyber hold your hand if you're still up and worried. In any event, I'll be awake to worry on your behalf for hours to come. Hope you and Poppy wake up to a feel good sunny morning. I will check back to see!:hug:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's just 6:20 pm here in Calif. but you are probably nicely tucked up in bed with Poppy now............glad she feels better!......I can totally sympathize with her as I get extremely painful bouts of gas and indigestion that have woken me up in the middle of the night !!! Poor Poppy...........!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I know I'm late to the party, but I just wanted to add that you can give Gasx to help. When our English Bull Dog almost bloated, we were told to keep it on hand in case, and to give at the first sign of bloat. I give it to Emilio when he is starting a pancreatic attack and his tummy gets hard.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi fjm! Just checking back in after Dulcie's class. It sounds like Poppy was feeling better and hopefully you and she are sleeping comfortably now!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks all - Poppy slept like a log, woke up bright and breezy, and did a very small, very crumbly poop first thing. So she has had several cubes of pumpkin with her breakfast and that should sort things, I hope. I, on the other hand, lay awake for ages wondering if it was worth getting out of the nice cosy bed to make a hot water bottle to warm my frozen feet, had weird dreams about baby bears, and was woken far too early by Pippin-cat intimating that a late night for me did not justify a late breakfast for him!

I will certainly talk to my vet about having something in the cupboard. These NQR (Not Quite Right) episodes always seem to come late at night or at other times the vet is closed, although it is a great comfort knowing my vet's main branch is only 20 miles away and provides 24/7 cover.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am glad to know Poppy is fine this morning. What a relief !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm glad Poppy is and I know I would want something to help out in a pinch.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Great news fjm- glad wee Poppy is feeling better and hopefully you catch up on sleep tonight!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When I went out to the car this morning I found a little heap of very grassy vomit just where I stopped to talk with a neighbour who was also still up at silly o'clock last night, so that explains why she suddenly felt better - sorry LCD! Looking back, she spent rather too long with a supposedly all natural, all safe beef skin chew the other day, so that is a mistake I will not repeat - into the dustbin they go. She is definitely rather bunged up, so I have chicken stock simmering and will give her a few meals of chicken water and pumpkin and hope that sorts things out. (Now, of course, I am on the edge of worrying about a blockage...!)


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh goodness, Fjm, I was so happy Poppy sounded better and now you are having to worry about a blockage. She is lucky you are so wonderfully observant. Hopefully the broth and pumpkin get things sorted quickly.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad Poppy had an okay night after all! Hope you can soon relax about the entire episode. Like others here I also keep GasX (Simethicone) and Pepcid AC (Famotidine) in my Poodle ER Medical Kit. (Also a little something in the liquor cabinet to get me through the worrying episodes that invariably arrive, as you say at the most inconvenient times.) One more thing, I prescribe a nap for you today!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm I am glad you have some relief and found clues about what put Poppy into such a bother.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

TMI, I know, but she has pooped several times - tiny and dry still, but improving - is happy and hungry and I think I am worrying about nothing (again!). I have bought a batch of chicken, heart, kidney and liver to make up some boneless meals, and defrosted more pumpkin. With luck the panic is now over till next time!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like time for a nap for you then!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Isn't that the truth about worrying episodes seeming to always come in the wee hours or holidays!

I am glad that Poppy is doing better and you seem to have things in hand with your excellent plans for dietary changes for a few days. 

I think Poppy is very lucky to have such a devoted and smart human!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So happy to hear Poppy is doing better, very scary.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A nap is definitely feeling like a good idea - and as soon as I know my neighbour managed to get back from town on the bus and won't need a lift I shall pour a largish G&T. I am just hoping I haven't overdone the de-clogging - I really don't want to be up and down the stairs all night because she has the opposite problem!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gee wiz! I haven't been pf'ing for a few days and just popped in quickly to see this. You poor thing and poor Poppy. I do hope things level off here soon and return to normal. I know how worrisome it is when they get these digestive upsets. A blockage is a real fear. And now that I've started feeding raw, I really watch their poops for being too hard, too soft, etc. I wonder what my neighbors think sometimes as I'm out there closely examining the ground. lol. Well, I do hope you get a good sleep and that Poppy's digestion gets balanced out and that you don't have the opposite problem. That's no fun either.


----------

